# messages reçus en double sur Ipad/Iphone



## HOOKER (11 Mars 2015)

Bonjour
Je lis ts mes messages principalement sur Mac et surtout sur Ipad,occasionnellement sur mon Iphone5.
J'ai 3 comptes mail,un principal et un secondaire chez Orange et un compte iCloud le tout est synchronisé en IMap.J'ai installé  tout récemment l'application MailOrange sur mon Iphone 5S,via l'Apple Store.Apres synchronisation,gros problème je reçois (sur l'Iphone et l'Ipad) sur mon adresse secondaire Orange tous mes messages en double,parfois ensembles parfois le 2eme décalé de quelques minutes à plus d'une heure!!!!La réception sur mail Mac et l'adresse principale Orange est OX.
J'ai donc procédé comme suit:
 1) Vérification sur le MAC>Orange>mes préférences>gérer mes adresses mail>Pas de redirection
 2) Suppression sur Iphone/Ipad des 2 comptes mail et recréation de ces 2 mêmes comptes.
Toujours réception en double des messages sur l'adresse secondaire OK sur la pricipale et iCloud.
Appel au 3970 SAV Orange:Il veut rien savoir et on supprime et réinstalle les 2 comptes,manque de chance la vérification émission,réception d'un message semble normale car il faut plusieurs minutes au serveur Orange pour de nouveau m' envoyer les messages en double.
J'espère que vous avez quelques suggestions concernant ce dysfonctionnement car je n'espére pas grand chose coté Orange 
Bien cordialement
Hooker


----------



## HOOKER (12 Mars 2015)

Je suis entrain d'essayer la solution suivante:

1) création d'un 2eme compte utilisateur sur Orange

2) Redirection sur ce compte du compte utilisateur (celui qui recoit tout en double);

J'attends de recevoir plusieurs mails sur le compte deficient pour voir si ce 2eme compte utilisateur me restitue les messages correctement

Je vous tiens informé.

Cordialement

Hooker


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Mars 2015)

Le problème est apparu suite à l'installation de l'app Mail Orange ?

Est-ce que les messages sont en double sur la boîte mail si tu te connectes depuis l'espace client Orange ?

(Je suis chez Orange, je ne me sers pas ou presque de cette adresse, mais le peu que je reçois je n'ai pas de soucis)


----------



## HOOKER (12 Mars 2015)

Cela ne concerne que la réception sur IPad/IPhone c.-à-d. Les mails sous IOS.C'est correct sur le Mac et depuis l'espace client Orange.
C'est bien l'application Mail Orange sur l'IPhone qui m'a fichu le souc.
La redirection semble fonctionner,les  messages recus ne sont plus doublés


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Mars 2015)

Ce sont les mails dans l'application Mail de iOS donc ?

As-tu essayé de supprimer et recréer les comptes sur les appareils iOS ?


----------



## HOOKER (12 Mars 2015)

Simbouesse
J'ai l'impression que vous ne voyez-vous qu'une partie de ce post ,j'ai largement développé les questions que vous me posez.
Je suis actuellement sur le forum MacG pour l'IPad.Je vais jeter un coup d'œil sur la version Mac'elle ne sont peut-être pas synchronise.


----------



## HOOKER (12 Mars 2015)

Simbouesse
J'ai l'impression que vous ne voyez-vous qu'une partie de ce post ,j'ai largement développé les questions que vous me posez.
Je suis actuellement sur le forum MacG pour l'IPad.Je vais jeter un coup d'œil sur la version Mac'elle ne sont peut-être pas synchronise.


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Mars 2015)

Non pardon, désolé c'est moi, la tête en l'air...

Ce qui est étonnant c'est que la redirection fonctionne. Comme si l'installation de l'appli avait corrompu le compte mail !

Il y a peut-être un profil de configuration qui a été créé, je crois avoir vu ça sur le mien : vas voir dans Réglages -> Général -> fais défiler jusqu'à voir "VPN" et juste en dessous tu peux cliquer sur "Profils". S'il y en a un associé à ton compte Orange supprime le, puis recommence toutes les manips déjà faites : suppression et recréation du compte défectueux (désolé...).

Si la catégorie "Profils" n'apparaît pas dans Général c'est que tu n'en a pas, et là je sèche...

Si tu ne veux pas garder la redirection éternellement il est peut être temps de changer d'adresse :-/


----------



## HOOKER (13 Mars 2015)

Bonjour
Sur l'Ipad seulement j'ai bien un profil associé au compte corrompu (appelons le hooker) prénommé "Mes contacts Orange" 
Description>Récupérer votre carnet d'adresses mail Orange sur votre mobile.
Contenu>Compte CardDAV
Certificats de Signature (2) Verisign Classe 3......
Le compte associé : 
Description Sur mail Orange : hooker
Nom d'hote > absync.orangemail.orange.fr
Utilisateur> hooker 
Ce compte est "Inactif" et j'hésite à le supprimer vu qu'il semble contenir des certificats de signatures .
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 Ce profil n'existe que sur l'Ipad pas sur l'Iphone qui pourtant présente le même dysfonctionnement.
La redirection fonctionne correctement je reçois bien les messages hooker sur le compte secondaire (Faro)sur Ipad/Iphone  mais chose surprenante ce matin sur le Mac mail hooker j'ai reçu des messages qui logiquement normalement auraient dû être redirigés sur la boite mail Faro.
Je m'absente qqes jours .je reprendrais ce fil à mon retour.
Mille fois merci de votre temps ,je pense que ce dysfonctionnement pourra intéressé nombre d'utilisateurs.
Cordialement
Hooker


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Mars 2015)

Pour être tout à fait honnête, ce profil s'est installé sur mon iPhone au premier démarrage de l'application Mail Orange. Je l'ai supprimé sans dégâts collatéraux.

Après ça ne résoudra pas forcément l'histoire, mais sait-on jamais !

Bon week end !


----------

